# A new musical star is born...



## dafnis (Jan 18, 2010)

... or so I hope! since last Friday my beautiful baby-girl was born 
About the music statement, will let you know in some years  - I am already putting her to sleep with "E lucevan le stelle" from Tosca!


----------



## Stunt21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Enhorabuena!!

I'm sure that with such an education, a new musician was born 

Enjoy a have a good life


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Supposedly my parents would calm me down when I was a baby by putting Beethoven on some headphones for me, even though they have never listened to classical much. Maybe it worked! (to an extent)


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Similarly my parents said classical music used to placate me when I was a baby. If they put on something loud I would immediately stop being a stroppy baby!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

All very well, but opera??? Play for her some string quartet!


----------

